# Audio feedback om USB Headset w/Microphone



## georgiapepper (Mar 30, 2007)

I use Skype video with my son and purchased a USB Headset with microphone. He can hear me and I can hear him, but I get audio feedback of my voice with a 5-10 second delay. It is VERY annoying and distracting. Any ideas?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

georgiapepper said:


> I use Skype video with my son and purchased a USB Headset with microphone. He can hear me and I can hear him, but I get audio feedback of my voice with a 5-10 second delay. It is VERY annoying and distracting. Any ideas?


Funny you should mention this. I wrote pretty much a dissertation to my family members on the topic because of the same problem on their ends of a Skype connection. In the interests of bandwidth and not burning out your retinas I'll just keep this short and sweet, but if you'd like I'll see if I can find it and send the info to you. I think this abbreviated form will probably suffice, though. Just let me know.

What you are hearing is your voice on his end, which is then restransmitted to your end, sent back to his end, lather, rinse, repeat. He needs to turn down his speakers and/or turn down the input gain on his microphone. Actually, you both need to do that (your headset mic is likely picking up the sound from your speakers [that's why you hear your own voice multiple times, not just _an_ echo coming back from him]).

Ideally, the speakers should be no louder than they need to be for you to understand each other, and the mic gains should be no hotter than they need to be to pick up your voices. Mic and speaker placement adjustments could also be made, so that the throw of the speakers is not directly at the mics.

Unfortunately, it's going to be trial and error to get the optimal results. Even pro audio guys have to deal with feedback issues. It's one part science, one part art. Best of luck.


----------

